# Home Stereo - Only 1 Speaker Works



## samdnewman (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm having a curious (to me) and very frustrating problem with my home stereo. I have an Onkyo A/V Receiver (which I'm just using as a Stereo Receiver) plugged into a pair of Bose bookshelf speakers. For sometime now, the sound in the right channel will occasionally cut out, and then it won't return for days, and then (randomly) it will come back on. Sometimes it comes in and out within minutes.

Here's the curious part. I've done extensive testing, with these results:

- Switching speakers and/or cables makes no difference (it's always the Right output of the receiver; both speakers work fine when plugged into the Left output).

- Switching inputs on the receiver sometimes seems to make a difference, and other times not (using CD works more frequently than DVD, but doesn't always work).

- So I finally decided that it had to be the receiver, and borrowed a friend's old one to test it out, AND IT STILL HAPPENS!!

Does anybody have any idea what it could be? The only thing that has remained consisted through all this testing is the speakers and the speaker wires - I've switched all my RCA cables, input (DVD player, iPod, iPhone, computer, etc.). Is it possible that I have two receivers with the same problem? I'm totally baffled, and any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks so much!


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You might try checking the impedance on the speakers,although an 
intermitent problem can be hard to track down.
Recievers and amps are designed to protect themselves.
If there is a short or high increase in impedance on the speakers.
the voltage across the amplifier circuits will become unbalanced.
The circuit imbalance will cause one or both channels to shut down.


----------



## LBANY (Mar 29, 2011)

I have had the same problem with an Onkyo receiver. Any suggestions?


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

LBANY said:


> I have had the same problem with an Onkyo receiver. Any suggestions?


...two suggestions!

First , start your own thread, when asking for help. The reason is, that when help is offered in a thread, it can get very confusing who the help replies are being given to, and leads to slower response time.

Second, if/when you do start your own thread, please give as much information as possible when asking for help.
The make/model number, any external devices that may be hooked up to the system, and a good description of the problem you are having. We are not mind readers here, and the more information you provide, hopefully, the better the help you will receive!

Oh, and WELCOME TO TSG!!!


----------

